# Wait, WHAT did you just say???



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, so I was headed out to go on a walk with Glock, (Yes it rhymes, it's fun to say, everyone say it together "Walk with Glock!") and had just got onto the road from our loooong driveway. My up the street neighbor pulls up in his truck and stops. He asks, "so what breed of dog is that?" "He's a German Shepherd." "Oh, well there are different lines and stuff of those, so...?" "Well his dad is from the Czech Republic and his mom is from Slovakia." "Oh, so are those more docile than the "german" german lines?" Trying to figure out how to answer that one so I say, "Not really, they are typically great working dogs, but have a great off switch." We talk for a couple more seconds and then he says, "Well just wondering, I was thinking that is the ugliest dog I have seen." I was dumbfounded!!! This is someone we have known since we moved in a year ago and has always been quite nice. My emotions went something like :thinking::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire: I mean really??? Maybe he somehow used the wrong word?? But REALLY??? Even if you do think my dog (5 month old puppy) is UGLY would you really say that to someone?? It's like me going up to him and telling him I think his grandkids (my NEXT DOOR neighbors are UGLY!!!) 

My *ugly* baby today giving me puppy dog eyes because I would not let him have any double stuff oreos, which are of the devil by the way.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That's the best use of emoticons I've seen in a while! 

How in the world could that dog be "ugly"??


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

your neighbor is a an idiot. LOL Your dog is stunning. My advice, keep your dog away from him. What a jerk to say that. Looks like your pup is going to be a long haired! Beautiful! My last GSD was as well and he was so handsome. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lisgje said:


> your neighbor is a an idiot. LOL


Ditto!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

german shepherds are the most beautiful dogs in the world imo!!!! they are soo just amazing and for your neighbor to think that glock is ugly, then he has no taste!!! no worries glock, you are adorable in my book!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your dog is unique and special. I have not seen a puppy quite like him, certainly not ugly.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Anytime you want me to take that "ugly" puppy off your hands, just let me know!  

I agree with everyone else, your neighbor is an idiot and obviously blind as well.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm sure your neighbor isn't "always" a total idiot.?.....only the times when he opens his mouth.....


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Too bad Glock didn't pee on the guys tires. He's not ugly at all btw! Some people have no filters, I think your neighbor is one of them.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Freestep said:


> That's the best use of emoticons I've seen in a while!
> How in the world could that dog be "ugly"??


Ha, thanks, what can I say, I'm a girl and have a wide range of emotions!!  I agree with you, I don't see how anyone can think he is ugly. 


Freestep said:


> your neighbor is a an idiot. LOL Your dog is stunning. My advice, keep your dog away from him. What a jerk to say that. Looks like your pup is going to be a long haired! Beautiful! My last GSD was as well and he was so handsome. Can't wait to see more pictures!
> ?


Yep! He's a long coat, I believe he was the only one, or there might have been one other in his litter of TWELVE!!!  I will be sure to post lots of pictures!! 


Freestep said:


> german shepherds are the most beautiful dogs in the world imo!!!!
> ?


I agree! I just love them! :wub:


Freestep said:


> your neighbor is a an idiot. LOL Your dog is stunning. My advice, keep your dog away from him. What a jerk to say that. Looks like your pup is going to be a long haired! Beautiful! My last GSD was as well and he was so handsome. Can't wait to see more pictures!
> ?


Yep! He's a long coat, I believe he was the only one, or there might have been one other in his litter of TWELVE!!! 


Freestep said:


> Your dog is unique and special. I have not seen a puppy quite like him, certainly not ugly.
> ?


Thanks!!  I think his mom most pass on that gene that makes you go, huh, that is a bit different! A couple of puppies from her litter from a different sire
have a similar look to them.


Freestep said:


> Anytime you want me to take that "ugly" puppy off your hands, just let me know!
> I agree with everyone else, your neighbor is an idiot and obviously blind as well.
> ?


Ha, he's hideous isn't he??  I just love him to pieces!!! :wub:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> I'm sure your neighbor isn't "always" a total idiot.?.....only the times when he opens his mouth.....


Lol, seriously!!!

And I am beginning to think maybe he doesn't have a filter!!


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Was the neighbor drinking?


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I think your puppy is beautiful! I also had a longhaired shepherd, love the furry ones. 

I think many people have only seen the typical black and tan, or other people don't like German Shepherds. Once a woman claiming to be a dog trainer told me my four month old puppy was vicious and should be destroyed. He was a puppy! Some people really are idiots.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

could he have been joking or flirting????


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Way to get the girl neighbor dude.......insult her dog!?.....yep...works like a charm.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> could he have been joking or flirting????


MAYBE joking, but it didn't seem like it. And I sure hope he wasn't flirting, I am about ten years younger than some of his kids. 
*We won't discuss the fact that I joke around with a guy the same age as my dad about running off to Alaska together.*


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Way to get the girl neighbor dude.......insult her dog!?.....yep...works like a charm.


No joke! Believe me the one time my "ex" (Long story) met Glock he knelt down and was playing with him, giving him belly rubs, the whole nine yards.... If I didn't already still have a thing for him, that would have done me in again!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHAT!?! Glock is so beautiful! He is going to be one handsome pup! I hope I get a LH Sable one day.

What a jerk!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Ugly????? Is the guy legally blind???? He is beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glock is a beautiful pup, just consider the source.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I think your baby is beautiful, I also adore long hair fuzzy puppies, your neighbour must be blind and very insensitive!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

She's beautiful and your neighbour is a real jerk


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ditto


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I think Glock is beautiful!!  He must not be aware of the true beauty of a GSD and the many different lines also colors they come in. Love the coloring and the long coat!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

What is that disease where people shout out obsenities uncontrollably? Maybe you neighbor has that.....
You have a beautiful baby!! Love the coat!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Glock is gorgeous!

I would love to have a sable coatie! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What an idiot!!


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

Glock is great looking dog!
before i got Dexter i had a welsh cardigan corgi, a beutifull dog everyone says but my MOM hated her looks, my mother told me it was the strangest bodyshape and found my corgi ugly(she was the standard black and white) didnt even want to pet her... and she has these 2 lil pocket dogs that dont listen, hate all other dogs, and piddle all around the house.

some people dont know ANYTHING about dogs, ive had some people says dexter isnt pure bred he has husky in him :rofl: and even though i tell them I MET the mother and father they are willing to bet he isnt and that he will turn out not looking 100% shepherd....bets are on!  easy money!


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

Everone is right, a lovely looking puppy,so unusual,have never seen another like that.Long hair is the best,but short hair is good as well.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Embrace the ugliness*

Embrace Glock's ugliness. He is an intimidating, intense, powerfull and lovely animal. Like a Great White Shark is. Great WHite's are ugly to most folks, I think they are the ultimate predator and the most lovely animal in the sea. 

And yes, I agree your neighbor is an idiot, but you have to give him credit, he embraces his idiocy.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry...........that is one ugly dog. :rofl: If you ever get sick of looking at all that ugliness, please sent him to MN....I'll put up with it.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I have to agree with your neighbor! For shame! Please send him to FL so that I can hide his ugliness from the world!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> Sorry...........that is one ugly dog. :rofl: If you ever get sick of looking at all that ugliness, please sent him to MN....I'll put up with it.


Haha it's good to know I have options of what to do with my hideous beast!!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> I have to agree with your neighbor! For shame! Please send him to FL so that I can hide his ugliness from the world!


He should be locked up and stored away so nowhere has to endure him, huh?  :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Haha it's good to know I have options of what to do with my hideous beast!!!


Oh yeah......you've seen my FB page..........I know a little something about ugly.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh, I wouldn't have taken offense. He's a dog, I'm positive he wasn't offended, and people have their own opinions... It doesn't make them an idiot, or stupid.. it does make them a little rude IMO.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

awww, its his loss oh well. Glock is probably the cutest lil thing I have ever seen!!! My neighbor was one from the Czech lines and he is a beautiful dog... if i can get a picture ill post it... Dont let his "stupid" words get ya down! You know your dog is beautiful and thats all that matters.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.. To me, this dog is gorgeous.









But I guarantee if I walked him down the road, I'd get an earful about him.. In my opinion, he's beautiful and that's all that matters. In the end beauty is only the opinions of people, and if you think your dog is beautiful that's all that matters.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to agree with APBTLove I think that dog is beautiful too haha. But as long as you think you're dog is gorgeous thats all that matters. And you can bring that dog here and walk him haha I already get an earful from walking my Saint. They think he's this mean and vicious "small horse" that's going to eat them or something! The best advice I can give you is not care what anyone else thinks! I purposely dyed my hair bright blue so I can give all my neighbors a reason to look at me funny while walking both dogs. If they don't accept my dogs, it's someone I'm not willing to give my time to anyway


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> Oh yeah......you've seen my FB page..........I know a little something about ugly.


Haha, riiiight, you know that's what I think every time you post something. "Oh man, I have to see some more ugliness again!!"


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I think he is the cutest puppy ever. He honestly was the cutest puppy in his litter!! All of that dark fur, plus being a coatie... Pure adorableness.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I was going to say something similar as some others have said. Plenty of people love those little Yorkies and small dogs, and I can't stand them. A friend of mine has a Chihuahua and her eyes bulge out of her head, I think it's creepy. So beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I saw Glock's picture and I said WOW! 

Powell


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Apparently your neighbor's eyes are equally as bad as his manners! What a loon. Your puppy is absolutely stunning. That is one of the most gorgeous little fluffy puppers that I have ever seen.

I think he is actually jealous!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I do think he is stunning too. I can't wait to see what he looks like when he is all grown up.....


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He must have been drunk! Your pup is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

oh my gosh!!! I have to thank you for the biggest belly chuckle!!! I even read it to my husband, and couldn't get through the quote about him being the ugliest dog without laughing!! My husband, of course, didn't seem to think it as funny as I did. 

Btw, your neighbor is an idiot...as many have said!!!! Glock is BEAUTIFUL and his name ADORABLE!!!! Some people just don't have any taste  I have a four month old long haired GSD  IMHO long haired are just as beautiful as standard!!!


----------

